# Very poorly assembled



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well fixing new tools and accessories
is not the best way to say hello

but i'm sure you will do a fine job on them

i feel for all you dust collectors

i just blow mine outside into the desert
with nothing but the vacuum on the line


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Gary - to quote a former president; I feel your pain. I'd start ranting my favorite song, but you probably know the lyrics already. It's a true shame that a person cannot purchase something from a "quality" manufacture without having problems. I used to think Bosch was the cats-meow, but I"m changing my tune after the past 2 purchases.

Hey, if you ever to decide to hang up the tools, maybe they could hire you as a QC manager! You could probably sleep 8-hours and accomplish more then they currently do.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Is there such a thing as Quality Control anymore? 
That takes to much out of the bottom line!

Maybe they put them on sale to get rid of all the rejects. :^(


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Gary, I thought they would have cleared this up by now. In the comments of my review is the phone and e-mail address for the head stick in charge. Jeff Hill? To get one is a fluke, but two and in the same order? Wow!!

Maybe I'll revisit my review and lower the star rating on these guys. I guess all we got off my rant was lip service and we all know where they can shove that.

By the way, epoxy did not stick to the plastic in my DD. They told me it to a special poly something glue. Sorry, but I don't remember the name. Maybe you can make a big washer out of plywood and with some 1/4" all thread, that ought to make things hang together.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

That's too bad gary, I ordered one a few months ago and the seal was quite good. I am very satisfied with mine, but am still working out the kinks in the stand I built for the deputy & the vac. I think they are a pretty good low cost solution to dust collection. Good luck.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Perhaps I was fortunate when I bought mine but it's worked like a charm with no skewing tops or anything out of place.

I pretty much followed all the instructions and made sure to seal the connection with silicon and I've yet to encounter any problem at all with it. Maybe you just received a bad unit (or from a batch of units)? What about returning them to where you bought for an exchange?

Sorry to hear of these problems for you and apparently others. Good luck with it.


----------



## harley04 (Oct 29, 2010)

I purchased the Dust Deputy set from Rockler 2 years ago and am very satisfied. The carton had 2 buckets(5 gallon), and the collector which looks exactly like the one pictured. In my small shop it does everything I need and have had no problems even with it hooked to my ridgid 13" planer. It gathers about 95% of the dust and chips. The company must have really cheapened the materials.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

My lid to my dust deputy was never loose it came glued on. Try writing them and see if they would send you new cyclones.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Seems to be the way it goes a lot of times from what I've seen with other companies though. At the beginning the products are really good and as they get popular (and/or move to china) the quality goes down the toilet and you're an anomaly when you get a good one.

Really bites.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryL-I bought mine two years ago at the big tool show in Las Vegas. When I finaly got around to setting it up, mine came apart too. I just went to this years tool show in Las Vegas and talked to the guys about the problem. The units are ultrasound glued and no adhesive will work. I fixed mine by bending small L brackets to the shape and screwed then on. I used 4 brackets and it works better than ever.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with the first comment from Patron…blow it outside!...if you can. I apologize if you can't but it has worked great for many. The negative pressure/furnace issue isn't much of an issue, the cooled/heated air pushed out of the shop isn't bad either. If you are a hobbits and run a dust collector a minutes at a time then there's no problem. If you run it for 30 minutes straight you'll have to crack a window and absorb some intimate weather. The gain outweighs the pain in many circumstances. While Oneida makes good products it sounds like they went cheap on this one. Looks pretty cheap just based on the pictures.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

sorry to hear about your experience with the DD. Mine has been stellar for nearly two years now.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Aren't those little cyclones made out of polyethylene. If so, there is no glue that will bond to it. They have to be welded.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I bought one of the early versions of the Dust Deputy 2+ years ago, and have been perfectly satisfied. It does a great job for me.

Since then, I have read a number of comments that parallel yours. I would contact Oneida about the problem.

-Gerry


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I looked at those things when they first came out, and I thought they looked cheap-made for the price they were asking…and now I find out they are ultrasound glued (thanks to Bob Durnell for the heads-up). Glad I never bought one, and now the quality is even worse than then? Piss-poor quality seems to be the norm anymore. Makes me afraid to buy anything anymore….High dollar, and piss-poor production..what else is new these days? When you can't even glue something back together again to make it work right, that's when they got you…...that's why they made it that way, so you'd call and order another one….bummer deluxe…!!!
Why would anyone throw good money after bad? I've been stung a couple of times, but at least it was something I could fix, and not a major problem.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I've contacted Oneida and they wanted to remedy the problem. I told them I don't want them replaced because I'll probably receive ones with the same problem. I going to make what I have work just to reduce the troubles. I had mentioned that I was interested in the Super DD for my dust collector. I just received the email that they would give me a 10% discount on the Super. Wow..a whopping $21.90 off. It would cost them more to replace my defective DD's I would think. I may send them a reply to see if I can get the disount on both the Super DD and the matching 17gal metal barrel that an accessory for it.
Maybe I would go for that….......


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Ordered the Super DD and matching steel drum kit today with 10% off the total. At least this is steel and should be well built. 
The business administrator at Oneida told me there has been several meetings over this issue over the past few months and changes have been implemented at the production level. A new method of welding them is now is use. They are also doing a drop test to make sure the units are solid…....Rand, is this the same cloud of smoke they threw at you..lol.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I must admit that after the dust cleared and I got the e-mail from Jeff, I received a new unit with no defects. The new one works great, but the process of getting satisfaction sucks big time. It's a good thing they don't manufacture car brakes and have to stand in front of them. lol

Back in 1977 when I first went into the gasoline tanker repair work, I had a unit get out leaking worse than when it came in. When the Operations Manager came into my office, I'm sure he had already figured out I would try to lie my way out of this. Instead I looked him in the eye and said, "Yep, I screwed up. Now what can I do to make you my happiest customer?" I had all his business for over twenty years until he retired and a new guy came on board with old connections. No body likes the run around. and a company is only as good as their last customer. And management is only as good as as they handled their most disgruntled customer.

It is a shame that they have known about this problem for the length of time they have and still are just talking about it. This little low end unit is going to wind up costing them large amount of money just through word of mouth about their "bad product the Dust Deputy" and the other products made of metal are very likely top of the line, but I will never find out because I will never buy Oneida again.

I deeply believe the old saying, "Screw me once, shame on you. Screw me twice, shame on me."

Too bad this isn't one of their more lucrative products, then maybe they would git off their butts and fix the problem.


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/forget-dust-deputy-27235/
this homemade version works excellent!!!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW !!! Thank you, guys… I was so hot for one of those units. - Now I will NOT waste my money. Or my time.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

exelectrician-The top eventually (after almost 3 years of regular use) popped loose on mine.

Ryan Wiliams at Oneida suggested a couple of glues (*Lock Tight Plastic Bonder* and *Super Glue Plastic Fuse* that I could use to repair it. These glues are a plastic polypropylene glue, made for this application.

He also offered me a replacement unit at half price, an offer I took him up on. I installed the new cyclone, and repaired the old one so now I have two functional units.

I am a happy camper … Oneida's customer service treated me right, I feel that I got a fair deal, and I have always been happy with the product performance.

-Gerry


----------

